# Festplattenpartitionen



## Kyrodust (3. November 2003)

Hi Leute

Ich hoffe, dass das hier in dieses Forum gehört: Ich habe ein Problem mit Partition Magic 8.
Ich hatte eine 20 GB Partition erstellt um da Linux raufzugeben. Aber bei der Installation hat es sich eine eigene angelegt. Jetzt habe ich diese 20 GB gesondert und will sie wieder anhängen. Das habe ich gemacht. Aber beim Neustarten ist ein Fehler aufgetreten und jetzt steht im Programm (Partitionmagic) unter der Partition BAD. Ich habe zwar noch vollen Zugriff auf meine Daten will aber die 20 GB noch immer anhängen. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich das schaffen kann, ohne dass ich alle meine Daten löschen muss?


----------



## blubber (3. November 2003)

Hi,

Partition Magic  -> Bootdisk erstellen -> von dieser aus booten -> es erscheint unter Dos das PM Menü -> Partition dranhängen -> reboot.

Sollte eigentlich funtzen.

bye


----------



## Kyrodust (3. November 2003)

Da geht irgendwas nicht so richtig. Ich habe 2 Rescuedisks erstellt (falls das falsch ist, die Option Bootdisk hab ich nicht gefunden). Wenn ich von denen aus Booten will steht da:



> Cannot load Dos press key to retry



Ich hab vorhin vergessen zu schreiben, dass ich WinXPprof. installiert hab. Tut das irgendwas zur Sache?


----------

